# products for flaky skin??



## queenofdisaster (May 11, 2006)

okay i have extremely flaky skin... and im picky and will only use MAC. so i need a foundation, concealer, moisturizer etc that will work WITH not AGAINST my flaky skin!!! HELP!!


----------



## morgasm (May 11, 2006)

I used to have the same problem, it was so frusterating.
I developed a skin regimine that helps A LOT.
put on a non pore clogging moisterizer after EVERYtime you wash your face. moisturize at least two times a day.
make sure to moisturzie most before you put on your foundation, but I read the other day you should always wait ten minutes between moisturizer and foundation.
I use studio fix fluid applied with the 187 or 190 brush. (187 for when I want lighter coverage, which is most of the time)
I hope that helps!


----------



## Wattage (May 11, 2006)

The most important things are: exfoliation and moisturization. 

Facial exfoliators are not enough for people like us with dry, flakey skin. An at home microdermabrasion kit will do wonders for your skin. I have been using L'Oreal's for about 5 months now and am IN LOVE with it! I use it every second day nearly. Make sure you do it when your face is slightly damp, not wet. You will see the best results this way. Also, a good 1.5-2 minutes is required for applying. 

Follow with a good moisturizer. After microderm, your skin is new and readily takes on what you put on it. This is the best time for heavy moiturization and anti-aging creams. I only derm at night because I don't like to put makeup on afterwards. I prefer to let my skin heal and breathe.

I have chronically dry skin from doing Accutane. I used to have horrible dry patches around my nose, chin and forhead. I never get them anymore, thanks to L'Oreal. Best 20 bucks I ever spent on my skin. After that, the foundation I use works great, independent of its qualities because the skin it sits on is soft, supple and not flakey. 

HTH


----------



## Designergirl9 (May 11, 2006)

I have heard that the moisture blend powder is supposed to be good for flakey skin..but I have not tried it.


----------



## maxcat (May 11, 2006)

There's a new pack at the counters - one of them I saw has the big tub of studio moisture - and a smaller tube of the microfine refinisher... plus travel size of the wipes and the fast response eyecream... I think they're about 45 bucks which is a good deal (the moisture feed on it's own sells for about 35 bucks)... maybe you want to give that a try?


----------



## Femme Noir (May 11, 2006)

exfoliate exfoliate exfoliate. I had the same problem. Now it's gone


----------



## bellaetoile (May 11, 2006)

microfine refinisher is your friend! 
i have pretty ok skin, but it gets dry and flaky, microfine 3x a week works wonders. gets rid of all skin flakes, then i moisturize, wait about 10 minutes, use a primer if i decide to do so, then use either studio fix fluid, moistureblend, or studio tech. never had a problem yet. at the end of the day, mac wipe to take off makeup, then wash, then moisturize again. i use studio moisture fix on a regular basis, it doesn't make me break out, get oily, get dry, its perfect, and cheaper than a lot of higher end moisturizers. studio moisture cream is slightly heavier than moisutre fix, but i've never actually tried it..i've actually been super impressed with mac skin stuff...


----------



## deveraux (May 11, 2006)

My forehead gets flakey a lot and when I apply press powder you can REALLY see it. It looks awful sometimes. I will definitely try an exfoliant. I think I have some Clinique scrub from a GWP hiding somewhere.


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 11, 2006)

thanks... im going to try one of the new try on pacs... i just scrubbed with a washcloth and this neutrogena facial scrub, then i used studio moisture fix... it worked, for now.. but i know it won't be long until those dreadful flakes return. grrrrrrrrr


----------



## koolmnbv (May 11, 2006)

I had this problem and I bought the MAC try on pac w. the studio moisture cream (in the tub) the try on pac was $32.50 USD I started using the microrefinisher every 2nd or 3rd day and then applying the moisture cream (NOT the mois.fix) heavily w. my 190 brush and this has made my skin clear up alot and SOOOOO smooth and soft! I think this combo is amazing and I felt like I had tried everything.

Also the MAC regional trainer and my regular mac MA both told me that the studio moisture fix has the most moisture and has a time release system out of all the MAC moistureizers BUT studio mositure cream (in the tub) is heavier and takes longer to absorb into the skin and keeps skin coated longer. 

I would have assumed the studio mois. cream was more moisture b/c of its texture but I feel like it works better w. my flaky skin even if it is less moisture. 

Hope this helps


----------



## morgasm (May 11, 2006)

are the try on pacs available at nordstrom?


----------



## user79 (May 11, 2006)

You are probably dehydrated which is showing on your skin. Increase the intake of water and you will see dramatic results! Also, it's possible to over-exfoliate so don't do it every day. Once or twice a week is enough exfoliation, your skin can get irritated if you do it too much.

Invest in a good moisturizer, I wouldn't really use the MAC one tbh, I don't think it's very good. I have dry skin and actually I really like Olay creams! They are also very inexpensive, plus the Olay Complete has spf in it which is great during the day, especially now in summer.


----------



## eve62 (May 11, 2006)

i have and use one of the at home micro-derm abrasion kits (it has worked wonders), i asked my makeup artist which foundation to use specifically for my yucky flaky problem. She told me to use Makeup forever, i tried it and LOVE it, it doesnt magnify my dryness like a lot of other foundations seem to do.


----------



## NutMeg (May 16, 2006)

I have this problem too... I actually thought it was gone but due to being busy I haven't been moisturizing as religiously as I usually do. And it came back this morning!!! Grr. 

Anyway, as to actually treating the darn stuff I find that the main thing is to moisturize like mad. For example, coat your face in moisturizer before you go to bed, allow it to soak in for ten minutes before you apply foundation, and don't be afraid to re-apply during the day if you spot flakes. Exfoliation more than twice a week tends to just make it worse for me... Hopefully I can get my flakes cleared up again. Good luck to all who have the same problems!


----------

